

Ask HN: When you have production issues, what chat application do you use? - HackyGeeky

Want to know what fellow HN'ers use -<p>1.) When you have a production issue going on ( and if you ever do production support), what chat application do you use ?<p>2.) Do you wish there was a better application than the one you already use ?<p>3.) If you do, does it have capability to put attachments, etc. inside it and store the timeline for post mortem ?<p>&#60;p&#62;I've not found one, which is stable, can be used internally(security concerns) and has the above. I'll start building one if I don't find one. One last check before I dive in.<p>Please let me know if you have any inputs.
======
ojilles
1) Usually use Skype.

2) Yes -- chat-wise Skype is absolutely fine though

3) I would love the ability to have longer term centralized storage of the
chats with a decent search engine and the ability to have scripts post stuff
as well.

As far as I can tell the best alternative is setting up an IRC service: it'll
run within your corporate environment if you must, easy to integrate
deployment scripts into (&c) and there is a lot of archiving/search apps
already.

~~~
HackyGeeky
Thanks ojilles. I like the idea of IRC, never came to my mind !

~~~
ojilles
Check out this slidedeck from Flickr, see slide 108 and further:

[http://www.slideshare.net/jallspaw/operational-efficiency-
ha...](http://www.slideshare.net/jallspaw/operational-efficiency-hacks-
web20-expo2009)

~~~
HackyGeeky
No access from office, have stored for reading later. I also found some great
XMPP/jabber bases services I'm going to explore.

------
bgraves
Have you seen Holla? (<http://github.com/maccman/holla> or
<http://getholla.com>)

I haven't used it, but seems like a open source competitor to Campfire (which
is awesome).

Good write up on GigaOM [http://gigaom.com/collaboration/holla-an-open-source-
group-c...](http://gigaom.com/collaboration/holla-an-open-source-group-chat-
app/)

~~~
HackyGeeky
That seems great ! Thanks bgraves.

------
jordantbro
see campfire - <http://campfirenow.com/>

~~~
HackyGeeky
Sounds like a good tool, but again, it can't be installed inside the network..

